# Spot the wrong term



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I will give a gold star to the first person who picks out the wrong term used in this report

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=14...s-pushing-rattlesnakes-into-residential-areas


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

"calm" Pomeranians do no exist.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I will give a gold star to the first person who picks out the wrong term used in this report
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=14...s-pushing-rattlesnakes-into-residential-areas


Pit the dog //dog//


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope and Nope


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Listen about 43 seconds in....


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

"when a snake pit the dog."

for the money..........."when the feline was bitten"


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Feline?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> "when a snake pit the dog."
> 
> for the money..........."*when the feline was bitten*"


Good job.....a 'Gold Star' member !! Pay-up Bax*.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You fellers are correct! I will give each of you a gold star.

That is QUALITY fact checking KSL


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

KSL cracks me up sometimes


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

so "calm" pomeranians do exist?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> so "calm" pomeranians do exist?


Not in my experience


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought Pomeranians WERE cats. Huh. Learn something new all the time I guess. Of course why would you name your cat "Little Dog." Then again, who names their dog "Dog." I wonder if she named her kids "Boy" and "Girl" or just "Little Person." Can't blame the snake though. Probably thought the Pomeranian was some mongo mouse, and it had hit the mother load for dinner. Poor thing was just hungry.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

KSL has been in rare form lately. Here is the headline from another story:



> Child found home alone with insects, access to porn


What kind of headline is that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Then again, who names their dog "Dog."


Were you born and raised in the backwoods Gary?

Big Jake !! John Wayne names his dog 'Dog'. //dog//


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> KSL has been in rare form lately. Here is the headline from another story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also said the kid had access to a shotgun shell. What house doesn't have insects, a computer, and shotgun shells?


----------

